# Zhan Chi translation



## DaveyCow (Aug 3, 2011)

Most of you prolly already know this, but I just found out and thought it was interesting that ZhanChi (at least the kanji on the box) means "open up the wings" in ancient Chinese culture..... I guess a good reflection of the fact that the cube flies  

Also, ZuHong means "lonely wild goose" in ancient Chinese culture (maybe just an equivalent translation of "loose goose"?)

Anyway, just fun trivial I learned


----------



## cobe (Aug 3, 2011)

Zhanchi means fly, meaning ' improve' or ' bright future'.
Guhong means no one compete.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> Most of you prolly already know this, but I just found out and thought it was interesting that ZhanChi (at least the kanji on the box) means "open up the wings" in ancient Chinese culture..... I guess a good reflection of the fact that the cube flies
> 
> Also,*G*uHong means "lonely wild goose" in ancient Chinese culture (maybe just an equivalent translation of "loose goose"?)
> 
> Anyway, just fun trivial I learned


 
They still have the same meaning now, although only poets will use them.. well even in ancient time, only writers use these words.
In poetry, Guhong is a metaphor of lonely people who have a lot of ambition but are often not understood by ordinary people
Zhanchi is just a verb meaning "to spread wings". in poetry it often means that the subject is trying his effort to reach his target/ambition etc


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very neat! What about others, r_517?


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 3, 2011)

r_517 said:


> They still have the same meaning now, although only poets will use them.. well even in ancient time, only writers use these words.
> In poetry, Guhong is a metaphor of lonely people who have a lot of ambition but are often not understood by ordinary people
> Zhanchi is just a verb meaning "to spread wings". in poetry it often means that the subject is trying his effort to reach his target/ambition etc



ah very neat! very fitting of the ZhanChi cube too since it greatly aids us to acheive our goals! (at least the desire to, since its so fun to play with )


----------



## tspan (Aug 7, 2011)

Zhanchi means fly, meaning ' improve' or ' bright future'.
Guhong means no one compete.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 7, 2011)

tspan said:


> Zhanchi means fly, meaning ' improve' or ' bright future'.
> Guhong means no one compete.


 


cobe said:


> Zhanchi means fly, meaning ' improve' or ' bright future'.
> Guhong means no one compete.



...?

Anyway, very neat to have these translations.


----------



## flary (Aug 7, 2011)

Lingyun literally means "beyond the cloud". But actually it means someone has a great aspiration. This is because in Chinese there is a regular collocation says "great aspiration beyond the cloud".

Lunhui means transmigration, basically coming from Buddhism. Maybe the inventor wanted to say this cube inherits the advantages of the previous works, just like the transmigration of the soul.


----------



## flary (Aug 7, 2011)

The three words GuHong, LingYun, and ZhanChi have the same characteristic that they are talking about a goose literally but talking about a people actually.


----------



## izovire (Aug 7, 2011)

hmmm... interesting thread. I will be posting an entire translation from Dayan's posts on the mf8 site soon. My wife has been helping out.

Guhong - Lonely Goose
Lingyun - Over the cloud
Lunhui - (a bit trivial) is Death or the travel of souls. It is also the 4th Dayan, and 4 is a bad luck number in chinese (Meaning death). as part of the translation from Dayan's posts he said that the design inside the lunhui looks similar to a chinese character. 
Zhanchi - Spread Wings... coincidently the name was kind of inspired by the Anchors in the cube. 

If you guys look at your Zhanchi No. card you will see characters for all 4 Dayan cubes, followed by a short poem.


----------



## mistressofnone (Nov 23, 2011)

what does the characters in the card mean? i mean all the characters back and front?


----------

